# Schumann/Liszt "Widmung"



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

It's almost 2 years to the day today that I went to the Musikverein in Vienna to see Kissin play an all-Liszt program. His encore was this piece, "Widmung" by Schumann, in a transcription by Liszt. I sat up in the balcony and looked across at a group of men, one of whom had his arm resting on the bench and his wrist was moving to the most tender moments in the music. I can't help recalling that moving image whenever I listen to this and I later found out that the group of men were all part of the Musikverein management, including the Director.






I'm feeling melancholy and a good place to indulge that feeling is with a piece like this.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

The Musikverein is the finest concert hall that I have ever attended.

I adore Liszt's transcription of Schumann's "Widmung". It is among my favorite works in all of music.

Leslie Howard's performance of it, on the monumental "Complete Liszt Piano Music" is my favorite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

I LONG to return to Vienna for another year-long stay and the Musikverein, Konzerthaus und Wiener Staatsoper. I actually feel the physical pain of loss not being there. What a joy just walking past the office of the Wiener Philharmoniker any day of the week!! Often I bought tickets there to concerts which were not booked by the Musikverein and I befriended a woman there who held tickets for me when they became available. They use a system of selling on consignment: if a subscriber cannot make a concert he or she will send the tickets back to the Wiener Philharmoniker and they will on-sell these for commission - usually they're only available on the week of the concert and very, very scarce. The waiting list for Abonnements is up to 13 years!!

(I'm enjoying this message-board because of its relative anonymity!!)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is one of my favorite piano pieces as well and I think Kissin's rendition is fantastic:


----------

